# amended FBAR



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

I have to amend my daughters fbar. Left a total off the form. Automatically checked the block saying amount not known.
Question is if I do this is my daughter subject to fines penalties and other problems or is it like the regular taxes. That its just correcting the form.
Reason I'm asking is I checked via google some companies that do this stuff and the one said if I amend the form then its like I m over the time limit and subject to all fine etc. Like what would happen if I didn't file I guess.
Any help ideas would be appreciated.

TIA

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Personally, I'd just correct it on next year's form. Unless you're talking about millions of dollars, they don't seem to do much with the forms as filed. But I have checked the block for "amount not known" and never heard anything back about it.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks I think I'll leave it alone.

Bernie


----------

